# I finally to my first Protonix



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

I been avoiding taking the protonix...So I decided to be a big girl, and I took it, now i'm waiting Yikes! I'm so bad on taking new meds i'm what you call a Chicken







I hope this works...I had a feeling of being full and I havent eating anything yet. I hope this makes me feel hungry. anybody there, who is really familiar with Protonix? I woul love to hear about your result on taking this Med's.Thank You


----------

